# Klarus Mi X6 (XP-G R5, 1xAAA, Stainless Steel) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS and more!



## selfbuilt (Aug 4, 2011)

*Warning: Pic heavy, as usual.*











Klarus has recently come up with a new 1xAAA light, the Mi X6, in stainless steel. Let’s see how it compares to other 1xAAA lights … 

*Specifications:* 

Emitter: Cree XP-G R5 LED 
Four outputs: 26 lumens (5.7 hours) —— 3 lumens (66 hours) —— 85 lumens (70 minutes) —— Strobe 85 lumens (2.3 hrs)
Battery: 1 x AAA (Alkaline, Ni-MH). 10440 Li-ion use is not recommended.
Digitally regulated output, with no PWM (for flicker-free performance)
Stainless Steel body for corrosion resistance and a solid feel
Reverse polarity protection, which protects the flashlight and battery from damage 
Switch: Twist switch. Switch modes by loosening and tightening the flashlight head
Lens: Toughened ultra-clear glass
Reflector: Textured orange peel reflector
Body Material: Stainless Steel
Dimensions: 71.6mm (Length) x 12.7mm (Head) X11.6mm (Body)
Net weight: 18g (Excluding battery) 10. Waterproof to IPX-8 standard (2 meters)
MSRP: ~$45






Packaging is fairly typical for a 1xAAA light. Inside the cardboard box is the light, extra o-ring, small split ring and manual.









From left to right: Energizer L92 lithium AAA, Klarus Mi X6, 4Sevens ReVo, 4Sevens Preon1, ITP A3 EOS Upgraded (XP-G), Maratac AAA, Ray S20, Titanium Innovations IlluminaTi, VersaTi.

*Klarus Mi X6*: Weight 16.2g, Length 72.9mm (battery installed) x Width 12.8mm
*4Sevens Preon 1*: Weight 15.3g (with keychain clip), Length 75.6mm x Width 14.0mm (bezel)
*4Sevens ReVo:*: Weight: 11.3g , Length 72.7mm (battery installed) x Width 12.9mm
*ITP EOS A3 Upgraded:* Weight: 11.6g (no clip), Length: 69.7 x Width 14.1mm (bezel)

The Klarus is quite petite for the class – very similar to the 4Sevens ReVo. I don’t have the stainless steel ReVo to compare, but I imagine weights would be comparable.










Mi X6 body is stainless steel. Lettering is sharp and clear, in a muted dark gray against the shiny background. While there is no anodizing to speak of, the fluted ridges on the head help with grip. I found the light can be operated one-handed.

Tailstanding is not possible, but the Mi X6 does have a substantial clip attachment point.

The Mi X6 doesn’t use a spring in the tailcap, but it does have the same sort of flexible-looking base as my ReVo. 

Head contains a brass heatsink, which should help for durability and thermal transfer. :thumbsup: Note the soft black disc on the positive contact plate, to limit rattle.

By the way, not only does this all look very similar to the ReVo, but I’ve discovered the Mi X6 head can screw onto the ReVo body and activate. oo: The ReVo head threading seems just a little too thick to screw on to the Mi X6 body, though.










Mi X6 comes with a textured reflector (OP) and uses a XP-G emitter. The emitter was well centered on my sample (it is the angle of the light in the picture above that makes it look slightly off).

Which brings me to the white-wall beamshots.  All lights are on 1xAAA Sanyo Eneloop NiMH, about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. All beamshots taken immediately upon activation.





























































I find most 1xAAA lights to have fairly diffused beams, with broad hotspots.

*User Interface*

Turn on by fully tightening the head/bezel against the body. The light is off when the bezel is loosened slightly.

Light comes on in Med output to start. To select a different level, twist the Mi X6 off and then back on again within 1 second. This will advance to the next level in the following repeating sequence: Med > Lo > Hi > Strobe.

There is no memory mode. 

*PWM/Strobe*

Here’s a nice find – there is no sign of PWM on the Lo/Med modes of the Mi X6.  Like the ReVo, the Mi X6 also seems to use current-control for its low modes






Strobe was 9.9 Hz in my testing.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have recently devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lighbox values to Lumens thread for more info.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

*Effective November 2010, I have revised my summary tables to match with the current ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.sliderule.ca/FL1.htm for a description of the terms used in these tables.*






No surprise here, max output and throw is in a similar range to other XP-G lights. It does have one of the lowest Lo modes I’ve seen, though.

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*




























First thing you will notice is the Mi X6 has a step-down in output on Hi, at 3 mins into the run. Again, this is just like the ReVo. 

Output is typically slightly lower on the Mi X6, compared to the ReVo. This is interesting given my ReVo has an XP-E R2 and the Mi X6 has a XP-G R5. But otherwise, performance of the Mi X6 seems to be dead ringer for the ReVo on Med and Hi on alkaline and NiMH – similar excellent runtime, and similar well-regulated pattern.  It is just L92 lithium where there is a relative efficiency drop with the Klarus light.

*Potential Issues*

Head-twist “tighten-to-turn-on” designs always have the potential to be “battery crushers.” However, the Mi X6 uses the same sort of flexible connection in the tail of the light as the ReVo, and I haven’t experienced any issues with that light.

Strobe is on the main sequence (i.e. not “hidden”)

Light can’t tailstand.

*Preliminary Observations*

As I noted in earlier 1xAAA reviews, emitter output bin alone is a poor predictor of performance in this class. I’ve seen a number of XP-G R5-equipped lights that are no brighter than their earlier XP-E Q5/R2 counterparts, and runtime efficiencies that are all over the map. Circuit design is obviously pivotal for good performance – and the Mi X6 doesn’t disappoint on this front. It is clearly using a good quality current-controlled circuit, which is rare in this size light. :thumbsup:

No point beating around the bush – the overall build, output and runtime patterns of the Mi X6 are remarkably similar to 4Sevens ReVo. I have to assume they are using a similar basic circuit – both even step down in an identical manner. 

One difference is the sequence – the Mi X6 starts on Med, and includes Strobe in the repeating sequence. I’m somewhat neutral on the Lo > Med > Hi vs Med > Lo > Hi sequence fight.  Although I personally prefer lights that start on the lowest level, the Med-first sequence might make more sense for the general non-flashaholic crowd. But I personally don’t like seeing Strobe here – it clutters the interface. 

I’m not generally a fan of large stainless steel lights (i.e. too heavy), but the material works well in the 1xAAA size. The extra weight is negligible, and adds a feeling of increased sturdiness. Mode switching is smooth, and I was able to do it one-handed (thanks to the fluted head). :thumbsup:

All said and done, if you don't mind the mode sequence, this seems to be very good option for those looking for a tiny stainless steel 1xAAA for keychain carry. 

----

Klarus Mi X6 provided by goinggear.com for review.


----------



## coyote (Aug 5, 2011)

another stunning review. bravo!


----------



## squaat (Aug 5, 2011)

awesome review as usual selfbuilt.
Is it just me or has olight really cornered the 1AAA market. ITP a3, Maratac AAA, Preon ReVo, Titanium Innovations IlluminaTi, Klarus Mi X6 are all made by olight or their subsidiary right?


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 6, 2011)

coyote said:


> another stunning review. bravo!


Thanks - and I gather you are a 1xAAA fan judging by your avatar? 



squaat said:


> Is it just me or has olight really cornered the 1AAA market. ITP a3, Maratac AAA, Preon ReVo, Titanium Innovations IlluminaTi, Klarus Mi X6 are all made by olight or their subsidiary right?


AFAIK, that is true for all the others examples you mentioned - but I was not aware of a relationship between Klarus and Olight. Another possibility is a designer has moved from one company to another. I've certainly seen a lot of examples of that over the years. :shrug:


----------



## d1337 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I just ordered one of these because I couldn't find a SS Preon Revo. I already have the standard Revo but want something that will look a little nicer. I actually like the medium first because that is the most useful output for 80% of what I do. Does anyone know if the light will still come on in low if there is not enough voltage left for medium? That is to say can I run it until it shuts off in medium or high and still turn it on in low mode for a few hours in an emergency type situation?


----------



## HKJ (Aug 20, 2011)

d1337 said:


> Thanks for the review. I just ordered one of these because I couldn't find a SS Preon Revo. I already have the standard Revo but want something that will look a little nicer. I actually like the medium first because that is the most useful output for 80% of what I do. Does anyone know if the light will still come on in low if there is not enough voltage left for medium? That is to say can I run it until it shuts off in medium or high and still turn it on in low mode for a few hours in an emergency type situation?


 
The light will drop to a low brightness when the batteries are nearly empty and can run for some time at that low brightness.


----------



## evolutionary (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the very thorough review. I've been debating this light for quite some time and with the information you just provided, I've made my decision (gonna keep that decision a secret ).

Thanks again and keep up the very valuable reviews!


----------



## nanotech17 (Aug 26, 2011)

it's now available in titanium


----------



## NeonLights (Aug 26, 2011)

nanotech17 said:


> it's now available in titanium


I noticed that earlier this week, and placed my order shortly after. I think I finally found the light to replace my old Arc AAA-P I have attached to the titanium chain around my neck.


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2011)

nanotech17 said:


> it's now available in titanium


 
:devil:


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## nanotech17 (Sep 10, 2011)

yeah,receive mine today - M3SC00207
very small & lite .
the lens AR coating is superb - purple hue coating.


----------



## eh123456 (Oct 10, 2011)

I hope this is not a stupid question.
What is the difference between the SS and the Ti versions ? Obviously one is made of SS and the other is made of Ti, but what makes the Ti version more expensive ? Lighter ?


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a stupid question. Ti is much more expensive to start with, and much more expensive to work (it's harder on bits, abrasives, etc). Its advantage to the user is that it's much lighter than steel, it looks really good and can be annodized easily, and it's got cachet


----------



## eh123456 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks.



Joe Talmadge said:


> Not a stupid question. Ti is much more expensive to start with, and much more expensive to work (it's harder on bits, abrasives, etc). Its advantage to the user is that it's much lighter than steel, it looks really good and can be annodized easily, and it's got cachet


----------



## kreisler (Nov 7, 2011)

when i perform a CPF board search on < klarus >, this thread doesnt show up wtf.


----------



## kreisler (Nov 8, 2011)

*FYI* People interested in buying a Klarus and/or a Revo, please read the following threads. They contain helpful info, in order of relevance:


 CPFMP : Dealer : Manufacturer : Manufacturer's Corner : 4Sevens : *REVO Rear Contact Spring*
 CPF : Flashlights : LED Flashlights: *Preon Revo Discontinued?!*
CPFMP : Buy/Sell/Trade ~ Non-Light Related : Misc. Non-Lights : WTS: Misc. : *Titanium Capsules for 16340 and 18650 Cells*
CPF : Flashlights : LED Flashlights : *47's Preon Revo*
Keychain Gadgets and Pocket Tools : Info and reviews on keychain gadgets, pocket tools and more!
I havent made up my mind yet about purchasing the Klarus (or old stock of the Revo). The above info is helpful though, for those who missed out on reading it. In the Revo threads they also talk about Klarus :naughty:


----------



## Tiggercat (Nov 9, 2011)

Great review - love, love LOVE this little light. It has supplanted a Photon that lived on my keyring for years. Very durable, very high quality feel.


----------



## cave dave (Feb 25, 2012)

I just got the Ti version in and its a great little light, thin and superlight at about 12g empty. I have a ReVo but I wanted a Med first Keychain light since that is the mode I use the most. 

It's a shame I can't get a Mix6 in neutral though. I also wish they dropped or better yet hid the strobe mode and made it a more useful 2hz for signaling. Disorienting strobe is silly on a keychain light and twist-twist -twist interface.

One thing I noticed in use and in your chart is that the Med in not as bright as claimed. It seems about the same as the Revo or about 18lm. This actually satisfies me just fine as 18lm is plenty for my typical uses and I would rather have a longer runtime then a brighter Med.


----------



## Samy (Feb 25, 2012)

I recently purchased the gold plated model for a friend. I liked it so much I might get a stainless one for myself 

Cheers


----------



## Kilovolt (Feb 25, 2012)

I have all three versions and I carry one of them all day long hanging from my neck with a microfiber string, rotating them regularly. It' one (well actually 3 ...) of my favorite EDC lights.


----------



## ldz (Feb 25, 2012)

nice review!gonna cop a titanium version


----------



## EJ20 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey guys:
Does your Mi X6 Ti came with spare o-ring and metal loop?
Got mine last week and no spares included on the package.


----------



## cave dave (Mar 6, 2012)

EJ20 said:


> Hey guys:
> Does your Mi X6 Ti came with spare o-ring and metal loop?
> Got mine last week and no spares included on the package.



Yes, my Ti came with a ziplock bag containing a split ring and spare O-ring. I never use the included split rings because I have stash of nice ones but this one actually looks like a quality one.


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes, also mine had a split ring and spare o-rings included.


----------



## EJ20 (Mar 7, 2012)

I really don't care about the split ring, as I have some nice rings lying around, but I'll need to find a correct size O-rings just in case.
Thanks for your replies!


----------



## budynabuick (Mar 7, 2012)

I LOVE the MIX6! I neck wear mine using a very small swivel quick release clip on a necklace i have worn for 25 years. BTW, you never have to see strobe if you choose not. Thanks for the review selfbuilt.
Keith


----------



## JulianP (Mar 7, 2012)

I ordered a Ti version a couple of weeks ago from Dino Direct. It arrived today, but it was a SS model. I am not sure what to do, as I love it and it was only $38. I could lodge a dispute with PayPal, but I read on a forum that some people send their goods back and never receive a refund, while the seller says it was never received. I don't really want a refund, as I'm attached to the little thing. It really is cute, like a puppy dumped on my doorstep. And yes, it had a ziplock bag with a spare o-ring and the split ring


----------



## shelm (Mar 7, 2012)

JulianP said:


> I ordered a Ti version a couple of weeks ago from Dino Direct.* It arrived today*, but it was a SS model. I am not sure what to do, as I love it and it was only $38. I could lodge a dispute with PayPal, but I read on a forum that some people send their goods back and never receive a refund, while the seller says it was never received. I don't really want a refund, as I'm attached to the little thing. It really is cute, like a puppy dumped on my doorstep. And yes, it had a ziplock bag with a spare o-ring and the split ring


when exactly did you order it from Dinodirect? i got mine from Dinodirect too and it was a real Titanium version, others reported the same positive experience (forolinternas). maybe the seller doesnt take too much care to differentiate between the two versions, both look alike after all!


----------



## JulianP (Mar 7, 2012)

shelm said:


> when exactly did you order it from Dinodirect? i got mine from Dinodirect too and it was a real Titanium version, others reported the same positive experience (forolinternas). maybe the seller doesnt take too much care to differentiate between the two versions, both look alike after all!



Ordered on February 2, shipped on February 14, received on March 6.


----------



## shelm (Mar 7, 2012)

JulianP said:


> Ordered on February 2, shipped on February 14, received on March 6.


 check your pm, i have found some external ref which should prove satisfactory.
in any case keep the SS. not worth sending it back to DD.


----------



## EJ20 (Mar 8, 2012)

shelm said:


> when exactly did you order it from Dinodirect? i got mine from Dinodirect too and it was a real Titanium version, others reported the same positive experience (forolinternas). maybe the seller doesnt take too much care to differentiate between the two versions, both look alike after all!



That's my own review! Do we know each other?


----------



## shelm (Mar 8, 2012)

no but [strike]fran knows me[/strike]i know fran :nana:
i havent regged on your forum yet aunke seppa castel hanio jaja 
great review btw, and congrats to getting the *Mix6 Ti* for *23.80€*!!


----------



## EJ20 (Mar 8, 2012)

hehe
Thank you!
Yeah, that was a lucky good price. During january they had a coupon for 20% off for orders of +50usd on flashlights.
I was expecting a SS, but I was happy to receive a Ti!


----------



## shelm (Mar 8, 2012)

they still have a 5$ off +30usd orders coupon code (have tested it, works!) and i am thinking of buying the Ti edition too. 

have you ever measured its weight exactly, without the mini split ring (never trust manufacturer's specs  )? 
as far as i can tell it's even lighter than the preon P0, amazing!

i am envious now, hehe


----------



## EJ20 (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't have measuded weight yet becouse digital precision balance is at work, and I'm on holidays this week.
Anyway, my MiX6 Ti came without split ring 
and yes, they still have it for a great price, 30 eur.


----------



## JulianP (Mar 8, 2012)

EJ20 said:


> hehe
> Thank you!
> Yeah, that was a lucky good price. During january they had a coupon for 20% off for orders of +50usd on flashlights.
> I was expecting a SS, but I was happy to receive a Ti!


I am so jealous! After a bit of correspondence DD have agreed to refund $20, so my Klarus Mi X6 SS cost me about US$20. I agreed of course, but I still wish I had the Ti (I hope I am not starting to sound like a spoilt kid - I'm just a hopeless flashaholic) :mecry:


----------



## HKJ (Mar 8, 2012)

EJ20 said:


> I don't have measuded weight yet becouse digital precision balance is at work, and I'm on holidays this week.



I got the following weights:
Steel: 16.3 gram and 15.7 gram (I have two of these)
Ti: 12.1 gram
Gold: 16.8 gram


----------



## shelm (Mar 8, 2012)

EJ20 said:


> and yes, they still have it for a great price, *30 eur*.


With the coupon code (anyone interested pm me!) the price is *US$33.99*, and then you can apply your other usual discounts (Dinopoints, giftcards) to reduce this even more. A great price for the titanium version!!


JulianP said:


> DD have agreed to refund $20, so my Klarus Mi X6 SS cost me about US$20.


congrats to you too to the generous refund! Think of it, "your price difference" between the MiX6 SS and the MiX6 Ti *is exactly* these $20! Anyone in this thread would be happy and grateful to get the MiX6 SS for "about US$20" like you did 


HKJ said:


> I got the following weights:
> Steel: *16.3* gram and *15.7* gram (I have two of these)
> Ti: 12.1 gram
> Gold: 16.8 gram


Thanks HKJ! selfbuilt had measured *16.2*g (with or without mini split ring is unclear), official specs is *18*g, and i have measured *17*g (with or without split ring doesnt make a difference on my kitchen scale!). Compared with a iTP A3 (1st market release, aluminum) and its 9 grams, the MiX6 SS is almost double as heavy and i can certainly feel its heft. 

Then again, if we paid less than 20bucks for it, it's nothing to be concerned about -- in the sense of "you get what you pay for" and "if you want it to weigh *6 grams* less, then spend *additional 20$* to get the Titanium edition" rofl!

additional 20$ to get a "gain" (=loss) of 6 grams? let's get real, everybody!!


----------



## EJ20 (Mar 8, 2012)

I put weight as one key feature, but SS is also good for keychain lights. I hate to see how my keys destroys/wears anodized aluminium flashlights by friction


----------



## kdhope1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Great review,just recieved the Ti version 41.00 at Dino.
Really nice aesthetics on this one ,and it works well..thx..kelly


----------



## SAKplumber (Apr 8, 2012)

I've been reading up so I could find a good deal and a good dealer. $41 for the Ti is sounding good to me. I was just at their site . Found it in a web search for the Ti model. The search brought it up as the Ti model but when I clicked, it was the s.s. model. I immediately quit looking at them because it sounded kinda' tricky. Maybe I jusy didn't scroll down or something. I'll check 'em again. I have a s.s. neck chain abd didn't want to add anymore weight than I had to.


----------



## Norm (Apr 8, 2012)

shelm said:


> when exactly did you order it from Dinodirect? i got mine from Dinodirect too and it was a real Titanium version, others reported the same positive experience (forolinternas). maybe the seller doesnt take too much care to differentiate between the two versions, both look alike after all!



It seems to be clearly listed as SS now, no sign of the TI model.

Norm


----------



## SAKplumber (Apr 8, 2012)

I went back but could not find the link that had taken me there. I checked the site and couldn't find a Ti version offered. I went to UniqueTitanium.com and got it for $59.95.


----------



## BarryH (Apr 8, 2012)

I also purchased two of the Ti listed ones from DD and received two SS lights... Took a very long time for them to arrive.


----------



## shelm (Apr 10, 2012)

Norm said:


> It seems to be clearly listed as SS now, no sign of the TI model.
> 
> Norm


The dinodirect.com webpage still says "TC4".
if you know your physics, TC4 is short for a specified titanium alloy.

TC4 is no steel nor stainless steel.

i have contacted their customer service. nothing has changed. they still ship both versions under the same SKU so go ahead Norm if you're interested in purchasing it from them


----------



## 5CardBLAZE (Sep 16, 2012)

I've been fooling around with both the Ti and the SS units.
I love 'em. I've drop tested both from 1.5m onto kitchen tiles.
For the (basically) flat drop, both had no probs.

_*HOWEVER*_ I also choose to do an '""end-first"" drop, butt/keyring-attachment-end down (about 80degrees).
I tried this because I was suspicious of the bottom (-) contact not being a spring: merely looks like sprung-brass-shaving-piggy-tail thingy.
Alas, both lights are now damaged.:sigh:

*I recommend you take my word for it, and don't do your own drop test allowing the butt to hit first.*

If I get just the right AAA cell (tallest selection on benchtop), twisty contact (on) is made just before total thread runs all the way in.

With this one caveat, I still love 'em both.


----------



## kreisl (Sep 17, 2012)

5CardBLAZE said:


> _*HOWEVER*_ I also choose to do an '""end-first"" drop, butt/keyring-attachment-end down (about 80degrees).
> I tried this because I was suspicious of the bottom (-) contact not being a spring: merely looks like sprung-brass-shaving-piggy-tail thingy.
> Alas, both lights are now damaged.:sigh:
> 
> ...



Hi Scardblaze,

i published a mod on another forum which will make this light butt-fall-proof


----------



## dosei (Sep 2, 2013)

*Klarus MiX6 - How to switch between outputs?*

I just received my MiX6 Ti, and I really like the size and look. However, I am having trouble switching between outputs. When I twist the head it will go either directly into dim, medium, or high. Occasional, it will go directly into strobe mode. Is the switch supposed to go from low to medium to high to strobe progressively, or do I need to switch off one output level and switch back on to another output level? Or is my light defective?

TIA.


----------



## Norm (Sep 2, 2013)

From post one



> *User Interface*
> 
> Turn on by fully tightening the head/bezel against the body. The light is off when the bezel is loosened slightly.
> 
> ...



Norm


----------



## dosei (Sep 2, 2013)

Norm, thanks for pointing out the interface. Tried it and worked as described. For some reason I didn't find this review in my search. Thanks to the OP of the review!


----------



## Maltytasker (Jan 10, 2014)

I just bought one of these, and noticed that there seems to be a lot of variation in the number after the "MX6" on the body of the light. Mine is MX6F8269, but in looking at the photos in several of the reviews and seller sites, there are many different variations. Some start with a single F, while others have FF. Not a big deal, but I was just curious because I was wondering if they refer to different versions, and if mine is an older or newer version. Thanks.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 11, 2014)

Maltytasker said:


> I just bought one of these, and noticed that there seems to be a lot of variation in the number after the "MX6" on the body of the light.


That's likely a serial number.


----------



## Maltytasker (Jan 11, 2014)

selfbuilt said:


> That's likely a serial number.


Yeah, I considered that, but all of them start with a single F followed by a four digit number, or double F followed by a three digit number, so it seemed like that would result in a max of only 10998 units made, unless they expanded it. Not really important, as I do like the light, but just curious. Thanks.


----------



## flight777 (Oct 22, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Klarus Mi10 XP-G R5 uses the same guts as the MiX6 reviewed here? It looks like they have the same exact performance specs. If so, the Mi10 would be a more economical version with the advantage of knurling on the body.

Also, can anybody tell me how the low mode on the MiX6 compares to that of the Fenix LD01? I already have the LD01 but I need a low mode that is a little dimmer.

Thanks!

~David


----------

